# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] ACTA tatatata, la société est morte mais elle ne le sait pas encore

## Grand_Maître_B

Les écologistes m'emmerdent: Ne pas prendre plus de 3 minutes de douche, ne pas trop se chauffer, ne pas utiliser d'aérosol, trier ses déchets, manger 5 fruits et légumes par jour, ça me broute... Mais attention hein, il n'y a pas queue, comme disait Rocco à Sissi-Freddy, l'impératrice au prénom composé idiot. En général, les bien-pensants me saturent à prôner la gentillesse, la vie à la campagne et le respect des truies. D'accord, d'accord, nous vivons dans un environnement qui pue, qui est sale, oui, ok, ok, on crache du sang et on perd nos cheveux, oui, c'est pollué, mais bon sang, vous n'en avez pas marre vous de votre petite vie bien rangée, de votre bourgeoise bien choisie, de vos gosses bien élevés ? Vous n'avez jamais rêvé de vous raser avec un couteau rouillé et de ne pas vous laver les dents ? Non ? Ah bon, c'est moi alors. Et vous aimez bien être gentil avec votre prochain ? Vraiment ? Bon.
Ben du coup, si vous aimez le bien-pensant, je vais illuminer votre journée en vous parlant de l'ACTA, l'Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement autrement dénommé dans nos contrées accord commercial destiné à lutter contre la contrefaçon. C'est parce que, vous voyez, il faut être gentil avec nos amis les artistes, et les comprendre quand ils réclament de toute la force de leurs poumons de chanteurs de variétés qu'il faut lutter contre les vilains pirates. Il faut les aider dans cette noble tâche. Quitte à déposer notre démocratie à leurs pieds, quitte à dépenser des millions pour une coopération internationale, quitte à laisser notre vie privée au vestiaire. Mais quand on est gentil, on a rien à se reprocher, pas vrai ?
C'est pour ça que nos adorables gouvernants tentent depuis 2008 de mettre sur pied un traité international, l'ACTA avec les mignons gouvernants d'autres gentils pays, comme les États membres de L'Union européenne, les États-Unis, le Japon, le Canada, la Corée du Sud, l'Australie et d'autres encore. Alors, pour ne pas nous embêter avec tout plein de vilains tracas juridiques, cette formidable élite mondiale a tout fait pour que les tractations se passent en secret.
La sympathique idée qui préside à ce traité est de créer une coopération mondiale pour la lutte anti contrefaçon, des oeuvres de l'esprit bien sûr, mais aussi de médicaments génériques ou autres produits susceptibles d'être contrefaits. Mais pour en revenir aux oeuvres de l'esprit, on parle ainsi de pouvoirs qu'aurait la douane de fouiller des lecteurs mp3 et des téléphones cellulaires ou des ordinateurs pour vérifier qu'ils ne contiendraient pas des oeuvres de l'esprit contrefaites, on évoque l'idée que les FAI seraient contraints de donner de très larges informations sur leurs clients et leur surf, on suppute qu'il y aurait des restrictions sur les outils permettant aux internautes de protéger leur vie privée, de moyens d'action accrus donnés à la justice pénale pour condamner les pirates...bref, enfin un monde où l'internet sauvage serait civilisé, où les gentils internautes seraient, pour le bien de tous, surveillés de très près.
Moi, ça me donne envie de déterrer Michaël Jackson pour lui faire chanter à coup de décharges électriques dans son cul _we are the world, we are the people_, mais bon, c'est parce que je suis un esprit chagrin.
Vous en revanche, je sais que vous êtes heureux de savoir que vous pourrez bientôt évoluer dans un monde plus sûr, plus juste, plus équitable, où l'artiste pourra légitimement vivre de son art partout dans le vaste monde.
Alors, ne vous reste plus qu'à prier que les mauvais esprits en mon genre ne fassent pas capoter ce merveilleux projet qui en est à son stade final.
Allez, on reprend tous ensemble, _we are the world, we are the_....pardon je vais vomir et je reviens.
PS: Vous aurez noté que, à ma connaissance, la Russie et la Chine ne font pas partie des tractations. Mais c'est normal, d'abord parce que si ACTA Russe, alors Goldo raque, et croyez-moi, on est déjà bien assez comme ça à raquer, pas besoin de faire payer aussi Goldo. Et Goldo-raque n'est pas chinois mais japonais, donc bon, ça colle.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Mais pour en revenir aux oeuvres de l'esprit, on parle ainsi de pouvoirs qu'aurait la douane de fouiller des lecteurs mp3 et des téléphones cellulaires ou des ordinateurs pour vérifier qu'ils ne contiendraient pas des oeuvres de l'esprit contrefaites


 ::O: 
Je me souviens de la douane quand je suis revenu du Sri Lanka , les types ne parlaient même pas anglais pour accueillir des voyageurs a 75 % anglophone , et ce sont ces personnes la qui vont poser une autorité sur le contenu de mon matériel ? Ils veulent une révolution mondiale , spa possible autrement.  :tired:

----------


## gwenladar

Puisqu'on parle de l'ACTA, je poste ici le lien vers la video propagande de la "Quadrature du Net" Vu qu'elle est mantenant disponible en version sous-titrée
http://www.laquadrature.net/en/robocopyright-acta-video

----------


## Nonok

La douane française peine à arrêter des gens en possession de drogues alors ils leur fouttent des amendes, la justice française peine à garder en prison des gens condamnés à moins de deux ans de zonzon et les juges savent plus ou donner de la tête...

...mais vous serez heureux de savoir qu'ils ont trouvé du temps pour foutre en prison votre grand-mère qui avait du Claude François piraté sur son lecteur CD que vous lui avez offert.

 :B): Gloire à l'ACTA, gloire à l'argent.

----------


## vim

Une carte micro SD reste tout de même plus facile à cacher qu'une Rolox achetée au souk de Marrakech.

----------


## gros_bidule

Oui et non,
quand on voit que des mesures moindres, bien que votées, ne sont toujours pas applicables et ne le seront pas avant que notre civilisation ne ressemble à celle de Demolition Man, il paraît évident qu'un truc aussi démesuré qu'ACTA ne passera jamais ou ne sera jamais appliqué.
Parcontre, et c'est très important : ce n'est pas parce que cette horreur est vouée à l'échec qu'il ne faut pas réagir.
Je dis peut être une bêtise, mais l'article of GMB est bien là pour ça. On sait tous que ça ne passera pas, mais si on laisse une telle chose vivre et essayer de prendre forme, comment pourrons-nous dire "non" à des mesures plus légères ?

Aux armes ! Aux joysticks !

----------


## Guest

Non mais le pire c'est le coup des médicaments. Si on peut plus faire comme le Brésil et la mettre aux labos pharmaceutiques quand c'est nécessaire, c'est que le copyright va trop loin.

----------


## TeHell

Bah, perso ça ne me dérange pas de payer pour ce que j'utilise (que ce soit de l'esprit ou du materiel).
Ce qui me dérange plus c'est de payer pour des contre-façons, de la mauvaise qualité ou de ne payer que de façon minime les réels créateurs de biens de consommations que j'achète.

Si l'ACTA va dans le sens de ce que je décris, je ne vois pas en quoi ça serait mal.
De là à faire la chasse au mp3 téléchargé, il y a quand même un grand pas, et j'espère qu'ils intéresseront plus aux médocs, meubles, fringues etc plutôt qu'aux mp3.
(du mp3 merde..., mp3 ..)

----------


## Guest

Ah mais c'est la contrefaçon de ce type (vendre des médocs au plomb comme si c'étaient des vrais), j'ai fait mon hippie pour rien.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Je crois que je vais dresser des chiens détecteurs de clés USB remplies de Mp3 de Major. "Aller cherche le toutou, cherche le gros caca".
Non mais plus sérieusement j'aimerai bien retrouver la liste des sois-disant artistes qui défendent ADO PIE pour être sur de ne jamais leur filer un centime ni même de télécharger leurs étrons.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Non mais plus sérieusement j'aimerai bien retrouver la liste des sois-disant artistes qui défendent ADO PIE pour être sur de ne jamais leur filer un centime ni même de télécharger leurs étrons.


Plein de vieux artistes qui ne comprennent pas vraiment ce qu'est Internet et n'hésitent donc pas à le diaboliser (Sardou, etc).
Internet télécharge Sardou, donc ce sont des vente en moins (c'est bien connus, voyons), donc si Sardou ne vends plus rien ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'est qu'un vieux détritus dépassé, rhoo non, c'est la faute à Internet. Sans Internet Sardou ferait un malheur. Donc Adopipi & co.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

'tain mais arrêtez de pirater du Sardou aussi.

----------


## chaosdémon

> comme les États membres de L'Union européenne, les États-Unis, le Japon, le Canada, la Corée du Sud, l'Australie et d'autres encore.


Parmis les autres pays il y a la russie et la chine, paradis de la contrefacon?
Parce que sinon ca va faire un flop niveau efficacité (on impose un traité reprimant la contrefacon mais les pays le pratiquant le plus ne sont pas concernés) et toute la contrefacon numerique va aller la bas (deja que).




> La douane française peine à arrêter des gens en possession de drogues alors ils leur fouttent des amendes, la justice française peine à garder en prison des gens condamnés à moins de deux ans de zonzon et les juges savent plus ou donner de la tête...
> 
> ...mais vous serez heureux de savoir qu'ils ont trouvé du temps pour foutre en prison votre grand-mère qui avait du Claude François piraté sur son lecteur CD que vous lui avez offert.
> 
> Gloire à l'ACTA, gloire à l'argent.



C'est aussi ce que je pensais.Ils vont être plus sevères pour la  contrefacon que contre le traffic de drogue et autre et terrorisme.

En outre le fait de controler aux douanes ce genre de chose va prendre  du temps (beaucoup plus que une fouille normale).Ca ne risque pas de  diminuer la circulation des personnes mais aussi des capitaux que ces  personnes transportent et donc de plomber l'économie mondiale (les  douanes ont à la base été allégées  pour faciliter la circulation de  biens et capitaux)?

----------


## Nonor

arrêtez d'acheter Canardpc, télécharger le!
D'ailleurs Grand Maître B, j'attends ta mise en ligne du dernier numéro.

----------


## picha67

> Non mais plus sérieusement j'aimerai bien retrouver la liste des sois-disant artistes qui défendent ADO PIE pour être sur de ne jamais leur filer un centime ni même de télécharger leurs étrons.


Je me demande en réalité,si ils sont si nombreux que ça.

----------


## nuées

sans oublier qu'une liste qui dénonce à l'aveugle c'est très hadopien comme concept :tired:

----------


## edenwars



----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> D'ailleurs Grand Maître B, j'attends ta mise en ligne du dernier numéro.


Bof, que penses tu que cela changerait ? Je suis payé en nature de toutes les façons. 




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/674...479e54ba2b.jpg


Magnifique.

----------


## cnl_Angus

> Je me demande en réalité,si ils sont si nombreux que ça.


Tellement peu nombreux que....
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/122...a-culture.html

----------


## Storm

C'est tellement facile de claquer l'argent qu'on a pas...

----------


## picha67

> Tellement peu nombreux que....
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/122...a-culture.html


C'est pathétique.

----------


## col vert

> D'accord, d'accord, nous vivons dans un environnement qui pue, qui est sale, oui, ok, ok, on crache du sang et on perd nos cheveux, oui, c'est pollué, mais bon sang, vous n'en avez pas marre vous de votre petite vie bien rangée, de votre bourgeoise bien choisie, de vos gosses bien élevés ? Vous n'avez jamais rêvé de vous raser avec un couteau rouillé et de ne pas vous laver les dents ? Non ? Ah bon, c'est moi alors. Et vous aimez bien être gentil avec votre prochain ? Vraiment ? Bon.


Fight club?
Le grand maitre B ne serait-il pas sur la voie du terrorisme?
11/09 is back for you.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Personnellement je suis plus monstres invisibles, ou survivor ou encore Pygmy que Fight club, mais je vois ce que tu veux dire. Et la réponse est non.

----------


## col vert

Dommage, la comparaison était facile.

----------


## Silver

Pendant ce temps là, je ne sais plus quel site rappelait que pour remplir un lecteur MP3 dernière génération seulement avec de la musique achetée légalement, il fallait compter dans les 60.000 euros.  ::siffle::

----------


## col vert

> Pendant ce temps là, je ne sais plus quel site rappelait que pour remplir un lecteur MP3 dernière génération seulement avec de la musique achetée légalement, il fallait compter dans les 60.000 euros.


 ::huh:: 
Tu gonfles pas un peu les chiffres?
2000 cd à 30€ = 60 000€ (les cd d'occaz existe, les promos aussi).
Je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir faire entrer autant de musique dans mon i-phone.

----------


## mrFish

> Pendant ce temps là, je ne sais plus quel site rappelait que pour remplir un lecteur MP3 dernière génération seulement avec de la musique achetée légalement, il fallait compter dans les 60.000 euros.


Tu sais des fichiers audio non compressé c'est lourd.
Et puis bon maintenant ils font souvent lecteur vidéo.
Sans compter le nombre de personne qui se servent de leur lecteur mp3 comme clef data.

Braif :3


(Et la musique libre ça existe aussi.)

----------


## john

> Oui et non,
> quand on voit que des mesures moindres, bien que votées, ne sont toujours pas applicables et ne le seront pas avant que notre civilisation ne ressemble à celle de Demolition Man, il paraît évident qu'un truc aussi démesuré qu'ACTA ne passera jamais ou ne sera jamais appliqué.



 ::(:   ::(:  ::(: 
On a dit ce genre de choses pour de nombreux textes qui finalement ont été adoptés et mis en place.

On se moquait des DRMs et ils ont été mis en place.
On se moquait de la loi DAVSI  et elle a été adoptée.
On se moquait de LOPPSI  1 et elle a été adoptée.
On se moquait d'HADOPI et elle vient d'être mise en place.
On se moque de LOPSSI 2 et elle est en cours d'adadoption.
...

A chaque fois, c'est la même histoire. On va toujours plus loin dans l'inacceptable, toujours plus loin dans le contrôle, toujours plus loin dans la sanction. 
Et à chaque fois, il y a des simplets pour croire que la ligne ne sera pas franchie et que nos députés sont là pour nous protéger.Et forcément les textes passent sans aucune résistance et le péquenaud de base se réveille alors le matin croyant que tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.

Faut ouvrir les yeux un peu et arrêter d'être con parfois!!
La liberté n'est pas quelque chose que la population a acquis gratuitement. De nombreuses personnes sont mortes pour pouvoir en faire profiter les autres et chaque jour, cette liberté est menacée. Il faut toujours se battre pour pouvoir conserver cet acquis et ce n'est pas en faisant son laxiste que les choses s'amélioreront, loin de là.

Tant qu'il y aura du fric à gagner, l'acta sera applicable et sera appliquée. Les couts de fonctionnement, fussent-ils faramineux, seront payés par les concitoyens, dussent-ils sacrifier les 3/4 de leur salaire.

----------


## Nomad

> Mais attention hein, il n'y a pas queue, comme disait Rocco à Sissi-Freddy, l'impératrice au prénom composé idiot

----------


## Tilt

Formidable tout ça !!

----------


## zwzsg

> l'artiste pourra légitimement vivre de son art partout dans le vaste monde.


Comme d'hab, l'artiste aura trois miettes. C'est conçu avant tout pour garantir un gros revenu au majors, pas pour soutenir la musique et ceux qui la font.

----------


## Super Cookies

> bref, enfin un monde où l'internet sauvage serait  civilisé, où les gentils internautes seraient, pour le bien de tous,  surveillés de très près.


Tous en cœur: "Pour le bien de tous".


Référence plus ou moins compréhensible à Hot Fuzz.

----------


## Trinita

S'il y a un technicien charitable qui peut m'expliquer comment le douanier fera la différence entre un MP3 pirate de Lily Allen* sur mon baladeur et un MP3 légal de la même chanteuse (parce que rippé de mon CD ou acheté légalement), je suis preneur...



* Remplacer par tout autre artiste si l'exemple choisi ne vous plait pas.

----------


## bitnykk

je suis un peu d'accord avec la partie 2 (= tout fliquer c'est mal, big brother retourne en enfer tout ça) mais alors la partie 1 (= c'est "bourgeois" de penser éco et refuser de bouffer d'la daube en enrichissant des gros industriels verreux) c'est juste de la caricature hasardeuse ou de l'ignorance.
et même si c'est un trait d'humour-provoc volontaire, c'est raté ...

----------


## Lapinaute

> La douane française peine à arrêter des gens en possession de drogues alors ils leur fouttent des amendes, la justice française peine à garder en prison des gens condamnés à moins de deux ans de zonzon et les juges savent plus ou donner de la tête...
> 
> ...mais vous serez heureux de savoir qu'ils ont trouvé du temps pour foutre en prison votre grand-mère qui avait du Claude François piraté sur son lecteur CD que vous lui avez offert.
> 
> Gloire à l'ACTA, gloire à l'argent.


La solution est simple pourtant, bracelet électronique pour tout le monde, comme on a rien a cacher on va l'accepter pour prouver notre bonne foi. La prison a domicile ça c'est l'avenir. Coupable a moins de faire preuve du contraire. <3
Et encore vivement qu'ils se dépatouillent avec la biométrie ils pourront suivre en temps réel si on a ingéré un aliment supposé déviant mais bien sur ce sera pour notre santé car les applications médicales seront multiples.  ::wub::

----------


## jaragorn_99

Bienvenue dans Naziland...............
Apres, les peuples n'ont qu'a pas voter pour les gens qui mettent en place ce genre de politique, hein.

----------


## RoOlf

Monde de...

----------


## TEMP

Une idée qui n'a jamais pu suivre son cours, hélas ;

"(...)_le livre, comme livre, appartient à l'auteur, mais comme pensée, il appartient – le mot n'est pas trop vaste – au genre humain. Toutes les intelligences y ont droit. Si l'un des deux droits, le droit de l'écrivain et le droit de l'esprit humain, devait être sacrifié, ce serait, certes, le droit de l'écrivain, car l'intérêt public est notre préoccupation unique, et tous, je le déclare, doivent passer avant nous._"

Victor Hugo, Discours d'ouverture du Congrès littéraire international, 17 juin 1878.

http://docs.covertprestige.net/piraterie/00-titres.html

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> je suis un peu d'accord avec la partie 2 (= tout fliquer c'est mal, big brother retourne en enfer tout ça) mais alors la partie 1 (= c'est "bourgeois" de penser éco et refuser de bouffer d'la daube en enrichissant des gros industriels verreux) c'est juste de la caricature hasardeuse ou de l'ignorance.
> et même si c'est un trait d'humour-provoc volontaire, c'est raté ...


A voir ta réaction, je dirais au contraire que c'est parfaitement réussi.

----------


## Frypolar

> S'il y a un technicien charitable qui peut m'expliquer comment le douanier fera la différence entre un MP3 pirate de Lily Allen* sur mon baladeur et un MP3 légal de la même chanteuse (parce que rippé de mon CD ou acheté légalement), je suis preneur...
> 
> 
> 
> * Remplacer par tout autre artiste si l'exemple choisi ne vous plait pas.


Ça m'intrigue aussi  :;): .

----------


## Pronoein

Un bon article, GMB, merci d'en avoir pris la peine.
Efficaces ou pas ces mesures, ce qui me dérange c'est l'entente politique générale d'en trouver pour contrôler la circulation des idées (les "produits culturels").
Je soutiens ceux qui croient que le Juridique est un rempart contre les abus de l'alliance législatif-exécutif mais je ne le crois pas suffisant. Je ne crois ni à un renouveau des partis politiques, ni à la révolution, ni à une régulation par la simple consommation. Alors que faire?
Peut-être des actions citoyennes pour développer les systèmes alternatifs qui semblent plus sains, comme le logiciel libre et les licences Creative Commons, le Copyleft, etc. ? D'ailleurs, quel avis légaliste a GMB de ça?

----------


## col vert

> A chaque fois, c'est la même histoire. On va toujours plus loin dans l'inacceptable, toujours plus loin dans le contrôle, toujours plus loin dans la sanction. 
> Et à chaque fois, il y a des simplets pour croire que la ligne ne sera pas franchie et que nos députés sont là pour nous protéger.Et forcément les textes passent sans aucune résistance et le péquenaud de base se réveille alors le matin croyant que tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.
> 
> Faut ouvrir les yeux un peu et arrêter d'être con parfois!!
> La liberté n'est pas quelque chose que la population a acquis gratuitement. De nombreuses personnes sont mortes pour pouvoir en faire profiter les autres et chaque jour, cette liberté est menacée. Il faut toujours se battre pour pouvoir conserver cet acquis et ce n'est pas en faisant son laxiste que les choses s'amélioreront, loin de là.
> 
> Tant qu'il y aura du fric à gagner, l'acta sera applicable et sera appliquée. Les couts de fonctionnement, fussent-ils faramineux, seront payés par les concitoyens, dussent-ils sacrifier les 3/4 de leur salaire.


Ouais, ramenez vos manettes Wii, on va foutre une taule à l'armée, après on coupera la tête de l'empire state building.
 :tired:

----------


## Teto

> S'il y a un technicien charitable qui peut m'expliquer comment le douanier fera la différence entre un MP3 pirate de Lily Allen* sur mon baladeur et un MP3 légal de la même chanteuse (parce que rippé de mon CD ou acheté légalement), je suis preneur...
> * Remplacer par tout autre artiste si l'exemple choisi ne vous plait pas.


C'est assez simple, en fait: Te balader avec un double des factures qui prouvent que tu as bien acheté ce que tu es en train d'écouter. Et ce n'est pas des blagues! Cette fumisterie était déjà en place pour les histoires des CD de voitures, vous savez, les copies de CD pour éviter d'abimer les originaux. Eh bien théoriquement faudrait toujours avoir les factures dans la boîte à gants au cas où... Donc, je suppose que c'est pareil pour les MP3, y'a pas de raison.

Weird isn't it?

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est assez simple, en fait: Te balader avec un double des factures qui prouvent que tu as bien acheté ce que tu es en train d'écouter. Et ce n'est pas des blagues! Cette fumisterie était déjà en place pour les histoires des CD de voitures, vous savez, les copies de CD pour éviter d'abimer les originaux. Eh bien théoriquement faudrait toujours avoir les factures dans la boîte à gants au cas où... Donc, je suppose que c'est pareil pour les MP3, y'a pas de raison.
> 
> Weird isn't it?


Vu la vitesse à laquelle les tickets de caisse deviennent illisibles ça va être coton  :tired: .

----------


## Redlight

> Vu la vitesse à laquelle les tickets de caisse deviennent illisibles ça va être coton .


T'en achètes beaucoup des pistes mp3 en supermarché toi?  :tired: 

Tain j'sens trop le coup des preuves d'achat ça va être relou.

Mais à voir si ça sera appliquer par les douanes, ça me parait difficile de vérifier que tu as bien acheter les 1000 morceau de ton mp3 en termes de temps. Il passerai un temps fou pour chaque personnes.

----------


## redsensei

Il me semble que dans le cadre des lois anti-terrorismes les douaniers US ont le droit de saisir tout IPOD ou Laptop pour le faire vérifier afin d'être sur qu'il ne contient pas les plan secret d'un deuxième 7/11.
De là à ce que ce soit élargit aux MP3 vu que ce n'est déjà pas appliqué.  ::siffle:: 


Ensuite, les intérêts économiques des nouvelles puissances (Inde, Chine, Russie) n'allant pas dans le même sens que les vieilles, un accord global semble difficile, du moins je l'espère.  ::sad::

----------


## Vinnythetrue

> Alors que faire?


Oui, que faire ? La proposition du mécénat global me semble vraiment être une bonne idée. En cherchant un peu sur internet à l'instant, je me rends compte que des gens bougent déjà pour faire des choses en ce sens. Ça semble bien sûr à l'état de balbutiement mais c'est franchement encourageant.
Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je suis passé sur le site de la SARD (site assez confu d'ailleurs) via la page wikipédia consacrée au mécénat global.

----------


## SAYA

> Oui, que faire ? La proposition du mécénat global me semble vraiment être une bonne idée. En cherchant un peu sur internet à l'instant, je me rends compte que des gens bougent déjà pour faire des choses en ce sens. Ça semble bien sûr à l'état de balbutiement mais c'est franchement encourageant.
> Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je suis passé sur le site de la SARD (site assez confu d'ailleurs) via la page wikipédia consacrée au mécénat global.


"chaque internaute verse de manière obligatoire une certaine somme d'argent, cette somme n'est ni une redevance, ni une taxe, " T'appelle ça comment ?

En plus tu feras faire à l'hadopi fera des économies :
"Le principal intérêt de cette proposition est qu'il n'est plus  nécessaire de mettre en place une surveillance du réseau coûteuse et  liberticide afin de déterminer les clefs de répartitions des versements  en fonction des quantités de téléchargement."

----------


## col vert

> les plan secret d'un deuxième 7/11.


the empire strike back :smile:
le 14 juillet Ze retour



> Ensuite, les intérêts économiques des nouvelles puissances (Inde, Chine, Russie) n'allant pas dans le même sens que les vieilles, un accord global semble difficile, du moins je l'espère.


Le communisme change de vêtement, maintenant ce sont les interêts économiques des nouvelles puissances. Les VIEUX américains n'ont qu'à bien se tenir, voici la nouvelle russie de poutine et des pirates de mp3. C'est sûr que ça change de la menace atomique de l'URSS. Les années 80 sont vraiment loin derrière nous avec leurs cohortes d'espions, aujourd'hui place à internet et aux agents double pénétration, c'est la red tube alert.
 :haha:

----------


## Neo_13

> S'il y a un technicien charitable qui peut m'expliquer comment le douanier fera la différence entre un MP3 pirate de Lily Allen* sur mon baladeur et un MP3 légal de la même chanteuse (parce que rippé de mon CD ou acheté légalement), je suis preneur...
> 
> 
> 
> * Remplacer par tout autre artiste si l'exemple choisi ne vous plait pas.


C'est l'étape deux : un mp3 légal est obligatoirement dûment drmisé et signé par une entreprise respectable.

----------


## tenshu

> Ah mais c'est la contrefaçon de ce type (vendre des médocs au plomb comme si c'étaient des vrais), j'ai fait mon hippie pour rien.


Non mais tu avais raison dans ton premier post.
Le lobby pharmaceutique sait qu'il ne peut rien faire contre les médocs frelatés.

Par contre il essaye par tout les moyen de récupérer le contrôle sur les pays du Sud qui produisent des génériques pour la tri thérapie par exemple.
La ils savent qu'ils peuvent prendre du pognon quitte à laisser crever des malades comme des chiens.

----------


## Pronoein

> "chaque internaute verse de manière obligatoire une certaine somme d'argent, cette somme n'est ni une redevance, ni une taxe, " T'appelle ça comment ?
> 
> En plus tu feras faire à l'hadopi fera des économies :
> "Le principal intérêt de cette proposition est qu'il n'est plus  nécessaire de mettre en place une surveillance du réseau coûteuse et  liberticide afin de déterminer les clefs de répartitions des versements  en fonction des quantités de téléchargement."


Le site du SARD ne mentionne rien d'obligatoire. Il y a d'autres contradictions entre l'article wp et le site. Quoi qu'il en soit, l'idée du mécennat global n'est qu'un brouillon qui n'appartient à personne et c'est à nous de l'améliorer je pense. J'ai quelques idées à apporter. S'il y a des canards intéressés pour créer un réseau expérimental de mécennat et de partage, qu'ils me contactent par mp.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Parmis les autres pays il y a la russie et la chine, paradis de la contrefacon?


Non à ma connaissance ces pays n'y sont pas. d'abord parce que si ACTA Russe, alors Goldo raque, et croyez-moi, on est déjà bien assez comme ça à raquer, pas besoin de faire payer aussi Goldo. Et Goldo-raque n'est pas chinois mais japonais, donc bon.

PS: Je suis suffisamment crétin pour avoir ajouter cette puissante réflexion à la fin de la news. Merci Chaosdémon de m'avoir donné ainsi l'occasion de me ridiculiser jusqu'au bout.

----------


## LaVaBo

> PS: Je suis suffisamment crétin pour avoir ajouter cette puissante réflexion à la fin de la news.


Et dans Tes pas, nous nous agenouillons, car Ta parole est d'or, et Ta crétinerie nous subjugue.

Trop de puissance.

----------


## perverpepere

> Eh bien théoriquement faudrait toujours avoir les factures dans la boîte à gants au cas où... Donc, je suppose que c'est pareil pour les MP3, y'a pas de raison.
> 
> Weird isn't it?


Ouais comme ca le mec qui se tire avec ta bagnole, en plus des cartes routieres, des cd et du contenu du coffre il a des documents pour pouvoir posseder "légalement" des copie de CD  ::|: 

Et toi tu passes 2 heures de plus au commisariat pour faire ta déposition  :tired:  :tired: 

Double peine, je t'aime

----------


## Warzlouf

Très beau coup de gueule ! Et quel final ! 

Entre les lois qui veulent bloquer l'accès à certains sites et ça, côté projets liberticides, on est vernis, en ce moment. 

L'espace de liberté et contre-pouvoir d'Internet ne pouvait pas rester comme il est. Je généralise bêtement, mais la plupart des politiciens sont cons et ignares en informatique. Ils ont mis du temps à réagir, mais ils le font .

----------


## Anton

A chacun de tes papiers, GMBh, je me dis que tu devrais avoir ta propre tribune indépendante et visible, tel un Maître Eolas  ::love::  Très bon papier, et magnifique final  :^_^: 



> PS: Vous aurez noté que, à ma connaissance, la Russie et la Chine ne font pas partie des tractations. Mais c'est normal, d'abord parce que si ACTA Russe, alors Goldo raque, et croyez-moi, on est déjà bien assez comme ça à raquer, pas besoin de faire payer aussi Goldo. Et Goldo-raque n'est pas chinois mais japonais, donc bon, ça colle.


 ::love::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

C'est très gentil mais je vous aime trop pour vous abandonner au profit du grand public. Et puis, le grand public n'est pas prêt à me recevoir.

----------


## Cocolastyco

> si ACTA Russe, alors Goldo raque


Mets ta morphose ?
Ou comme Desproges Mets ta Stase ?

----------


## phsept

> S'il y a un technicien charitable qui peut m'expliquer comment le douanier fera la différence entre un MP3 pirate de Lily Allen* sur mon baladeur et un MP3 légal de la même chanteuse (parce que rippé de mon CD ou acheté légalement), je suis preneur...





> C'est assez simple, en fait: Te balader avec un  double des factures qui prouvent que tu as bien acheté ce que tu es en  train d'écouter. Et ce n'est pas des blagues! Cette fumisterie était  déjà en place pour les histoires des CD de voitures, vous savez, les  copies de CD pour éviter d'abimer les originaux. Eh bien théoriquement  faudrait toujours avoir les factures dans la boîte à gants au cas où...  Donc, je suppose que c'est pareil pour les MP3, y'a pas de raison.
> 
> Weird isn't it?


Je me pose la même question que Trinita et les DRM ne répondent pas à la question, car si je ripe légalement un CD que j'ai acheté je vais pas m'amuser à mettre des DRM dessus.

Donc ce serait à nous de prouver l'origine légale ? Est-ce que tu as des sources Teto pour ce que tu dis ? Si oui, je suis preneur ! (merci d'avance)

----------


## Guest

> Non mais tu avais raison dans ton premier post.
> Le lobby pharmaceutique sait qu'il ne peut rien faire contre les médocs frelatés.
> 
> Par contre il essaye par tout les moyen de récupérer le contrôle sur les pays du Sud qui produisent des génériques pour la tri thérapie par exemple.
> La ils savent qu'ils peuvent prendre du pognon quitte à laisser crever des malades comme des chiens.


C'est ça quand on autorise à poser des brevets sur la vie.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h25 ----------




> Je me pose la même question que Trinita et les DRM ne répondent pas à la question, car si je ripe légalement un CD que j'ai acheté je vais pas m'amuser à mettre des DRM dessus.
> 
> Donc ce serait à nous de prouver l'origine légale ? Est-ce que tu as des sources Teto pour ce que tu dis ? Si oui, je suis preneur ! (merci d'avance)


Mais tu ne peux pas ripper légalement. On te permet, plein de grâce et de tolérance, de le faire, mais normalement tu n'as pas le droit.

----------


## CaeDron

Vous êtes tous bêtes d'avoir acheté des CDs avec des musiques dont vous n'avez pas le droit de profiter pleinement  :haha: 

Bon d'accord, moi aussi j'en achète de temps en temps  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Hoyan

Ce qui emmerde le plus ces artistes, c'est de ne plus pouvoir nous faire payer avant d'apprecier ou pas le fruit de leur travail. Le pouvoir et la critique est rendu au peuple, les aristartistes voient leurs privilèges abolis !
Avant il falait payer pour s'apercevoir de la médiocrité de certaines oeuvres, aujourd'hui on a le choix d'acheter après avoir testé/visité.

----------


## Vinnythetrue

> Quoi qu'il en soit, l'idée du mécénat global n'est qu'un brouillon qui n'appartient à personne et c'est à nous de l'améliorer je pense. J'ai quelques idées à apporter. S'il y a des canards intéressés pour créer un réseau expérimental de mécénat et de partage, qu'ils me contactent par mp.


Ben sur le principe, cette idée est très excitante, mais comment pourrait-elle être viable et possible à mettre en place à petite échelle ? Ça me semble franchement impossible, sans avoir le soutien d'une partie importante des artistes, voire du public.
Ou alors de manière pas légale du tout, une sorte de conspiration pour redistribuer de l'argent au black directement aux artistes, des terroristes de la culture en quelque sorte  ::): 





> Ce qui emmerde le plus ces artistes, c'est de ne plus pouvoir nous faire payer avant d'apprécier ou pas le fruit de leur travail. Le pouvoir et la critique est rendu au peuple, les artistes voient leurs privilèges abolis !
> Avant il fallait payer pour s'apercevoir de la médiocrité de certaines œuvres, aujourd'hui on a le choix d'acheter après avoir testé/visité.


En dehors de quelques uns qui de toute manière sont déjà obscènement riches il s'agit surtout de la volonté des producteurs.

----------


## Kao Bang

> Plein de vieux artistes qui ne comprennent pas vraiment ce qu'est Internet et n'hésitent donc pas à le diaboliser (Sardou, etc).
> Internet télécharge Sardou, donc ce sont des vente en moins (c'est bien connus, voyons), donc si Sardou ne vends plus rien ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'est qu'un vieux détritus dépassé, rhoo non, c'est la faute à Internet. Sans Internet Sardou ferait un malheur. Donc Adopipi & co.


Pauvre Michel Sardou, même pas il a ralé contre le net...
Je le verrais bien dire _What is this I don't even_  ::rolleyes:: 

http://www.news-de-stars.com/michel-..._art33885.html



> *Michel Sardou est un artiste mais ne résiste pas à la tentation du  téléchargement illégal. Dans une interview, le chanteur a avoué avoir  déjà utilisé cette méthode sur internet.*
>                  Michel Sardou est un fan de cinéma au point d'être  impatient et de télécharger illégalement les films avant leur sortie en  DVD. En effet, lors d'une interview sur la radio _RTL_, le chanteur a avoué avoir utilisé cette méthode récemment.
> "_Je  suis un dévoreur de films sur iTunes, le cinéma américain, les DVD, et  je vois tout ! Iron Man 2, je l'ai déjà ! Je l'ai piraté ! Bon je  reconnais, Mesdames et Messieurs - je suis honnête - que je suis un  pirate ! (...) Nous tous (piratons). Faut pas me faire chier !_", raconte-t-il à Eric Jean-Jean.
> Un aveu qui survient alors que la loi Hadopi, contre le téléchargement illégal, devrait être effective à la fin du mois.
> Cependant, Michel Sardou télécharge aussi légalement et ne tarit pas d'éloge sur le dernier film de Marion Cotillard, _Nine,_ même si ce long métrage n'a pas réussi à conquérir les spectateurs français.
> "_J'ai  vu Nine hier (...), c'est à tomber par terre. Marion Cotillard joue des  scènes vachement difficiles. Piaf à coté, c'est du pipeau. Je me suis  régalé_", explique-t-il


Ok ma source fait pas trés crédible, m'enfin l'idée est la

----------


## astrea

> On a dit ce genre de choses pour de nombreux textes qui finalement ont été adoptés et mis en place.
> 
> On se moquait des DRMs et ils ont été mis en place.
> On se moquait de la loi DAVSI  et elle a été adoptée.
> On se moquait de LOPPSI  1 et elle a été adoptée.
> On se moquait d'HADOPI et elle vient d'être mise en place.
> On se moque de LOPSSI 2 et elle est en cours d'adadoption.
> ...
> 
> ...


Cc je suis un lecteur du genre passif, et je souhaitais simplement te remercier pour ce message, je me demandais si j'étais encore le seul sur terre à penser ça, c'est comme les retraites quoi, 20 ans de combat de nos parents ou grand parents détruis en 3 ans par le tsar nicolas 1er.

----------


## Pronoein

Ce n'est pas directement lié à l'ACTA, mais cela à voir avec la censure sur internet puisque une bataille de l'information commence en Chine à propos de Liu Xiaobo (emprisonné) qui a reçu le nobel de la paix.
C'est la première fois qu'une opinion chinoise en faveur des droits humains a l'occasion d'être massivement et internationalement diffusée sur le web. Nous allons découvrir où en est le pouvoir d'internet et celui de la censure...

----------


## tenshu

> C'est ça quand on autorise à poser des brevets sur la vie.


 ::wub::  Dans mes bras.

D'ailleurs je m'en veux toujours d'avoir rater la conf sur la brevetabilité du vivant, avec Richard Stallman en guest pour faire un parallèle sur la brevetabilité des logiciels.  ::|:

----------


## Dunbo

Mais quelle blague ce pays :
liberté : cherchez pas il y en à plus depuis une petite 100ene d'année
égalité : bha on essaye encore d'y croire mais j'avoue qu'à part les cons personne n'est vraiment encore égale (y compris devant la loi n'en déplaise à certains)
Fra.... quoi ?

Bon allez les gars profitez et préparez vous une petite porte de sortie l'agonie est proche : ça va saigner. Au fait quand vous en aurez marre de payer des gars à rien foutre faudra se faire une petite manifestation de celles qui finissent plutôt mal, juste prévenez moi que je vienne avec vous. Putain j'ai tellement honte je crois que je vais faire un crime histoire de perdre ma nationalité (là faut avouer qu'on fait fort).

Bien le bonjour

----------


## Guest

Non mais c'est pas inhérent à la France, cette branlette maladive sur le copyright. C'est partout.

----------


## Flappie

Il faudra quand même qu'on m'explique comment les douaniers feront la différence entre nos propres MP3 encodés à partir de nos vrais CD et le reste... C'est une vaste blague.

EDIT: je viens de voir que la question a déjà été posée, comme quoi je ne suis pas le seul à encore acheter des CD, ouf.

----------


## Silver

> Tu gonfles pas un peu les chiffres?
> 2000 cd à 30€ = 60 000€ (les cd d'occaz existe, les promos aussi).
> Je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir faire entrer autant de musique dans mon i-phone.


Le dernier Ipod a une capacité de 160Gb et annonce qu'il peut contenir jusqu'à 40.000 MP3 128kbps, à 1 euro le MP3 dématérialisé on s'approche de ce chiffre (de 60.000 euros pour remplir un lecteur MP3 récent légalement) oui.  ::):

----------


## Anton

> Cc je suis un lecteur du genre passif, et je souhaitais simplement te remercier pour ce message, je me demandais si j'étais encore le seul sur terre à penser ça, c'est comme les retraites quoi, 20 ans de combat de nos parents ou grand parents détruis en 3 ans par le tsar nicolas 1er.


Non mais mélange pas tout, les retraites c'est un truc qui devait être fait depuis des années ; c'est ceux qui manifestent qui devraient réfléchir un peu.

----------


## sissi

> Non mais mélange pas tout, les retraites c'est un truc qui devait être fait depuis des années ; c'est ceux qui manifestent qui devraient réfléchir un peu.


 :tired: 
C'est une blague ton post ? Ou tu mates trop tf1 ?

----------


## Anton

Au contraire, j'utilise mon cerveau, j'observe autour de moi la vie qui se rallonge, une retraite à date fixe pour une frange de la population mais fluctuante pour une autre, les coûts qui augmentent, la population qui augmente, je mélange tout ça, et je me rends compte que mathématiquement repousser l'âge de la retraite tombe sous le sens commun, sans même commencer à sortir les équations.

Mais bon je m'attendais à ce genre de remarque, c'était juste pour chronométrer  ::rolleyes::   :tired:

----------


## sissi

> Au contraire, j'utilise mon cerveau, j'observe autour de moi la vie qui se rallonge, une retraite à date fixe pour une frange de la population mais fluctuante pour une autre, les coûts qui augmentent, la population qui augmente, je mélange tout ça, et je me rends compte que mathématiquement repousser l'âge de la retraite tombe sous le sens commun, sans même commencer à sortir les équations.
> 
> Mais bon je m'attendais à ce genre de remarque, c'était juste pour chronométrer


Ha si c'est qu'un troll ok. :^_^: 

quoique,  :tired:

----------


## Anton

:tired:   ::P:  Bref c'pas l'sujet.

----------


## Guest

Franchement je vois pas de quoi vous vous plaignez.

----------


## atrepaul

> Ce n'est pas directement lié à l'ACTA, mais cela à voir avec la censure sur internet puisque une bataille de l'information commence en Chine à propos de Liu Xiaobo (emprisonné) qui a reçu le nobel de la paix.
> 
> C'est la première fois qu'une opinion chinoise en faveur des droits humains a l'occasion d'être massivement et internationalement diffusée sur le web. Nous allons découvrir où en est le pouvoir d'internet et celui de la censure...


Comme vous le savez, le Comité Nobel a tenu bon, et malgré les pressions a décerné vendredi son Nobel de la paix à ce dissident chinois.

Mais cette information a été efficacement censurée sur les médias chinois.
Et ne nous voilons pas la face, la censure faite par la Chine ne fait que refléter un comportement humain malheureusement courant chez les esprits faibles, qui tentent de compenser leur déconnexion du monde réel en la cachant :

-Le gouvernement Chinois coupe les micros et les articles qui dévoilent leurs méfaits.
-De manière plus pitoyable, des modérateurs de forum (même en France) effacent les messages qui mettent en évidence leurs pétages de plomb.
-Des chaines de Tv s'auto-censurent pour éviter de mécontenter des politiques, mais heureusement la presse écrite est un peu plus volontariste.

La liberté de parole est un principe essentiel, en être privé prouve notre valeur.

Bravo à Liu Xiaobo et au Comité Nobel.

http://www.rue89.com/node/170422

----------


## dim

> Les écologistes m'emmerdent: Ne pas prendre plus de 3 minutes de douche, ne pas trop se chauffer, ne pas utiliser d'aérosol, trier ses déchets, manger 5 fruits et légumes par jour, ça me broute... Mais attention hein, il n'y a pas queue, comme disait Rocco à Sissi-Freddy, l'impératrice au prénom composé idiot. En général, les bien-pensants me saturent à prôner la gentillesse, la vie à la campagne et le respect des truies. D'accord, d'accord, nous vivons dans un environnement qui pue, qui est sale, oui, ok, ok, on crache du sang et on perd nos cheveux, oui, c'est pollué, mais bon sang, vous n'en avez pas marre vous de votre petite vie bien rangée, de votre bourgeoise bien choisie, de vos gosses bien élevés ? Vous n'avez jamais rêvé de vous raser avec un couteau rouillé et de ne pas vous laver les dents ? Non ? Ah bon, c'est moi alors. Et vous aimez bien être gentil avec votre prochain ? Vraiment ? Bon.
> Ben du coup, si vous aimez le bien-pensant, je vais illuminer votre journée en vous parlant de l'ACTA, l'Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement autrement dénommé dans nos contrées accord commercial destiné à lutter contre la contrefaçon. C'est parce que, vous voyez, il faut être gentil avec nos amis les artistes, et les comprendre quand ils réclament de toute la force de leurs poumons de chanteurs de variétés qu'il faut lutter contre les vilains pirates. Il faut les aider dans cette noble tâche. Quitte à déposer notre démocratie à leurs pieds, quitte à dépenser des millions pour une coopération internationale, quitte à laisser notre vie privée au vestiaire. Mais quand on est gentil, on a rien à se reprocher, pas vrai ?
> C'est pour ça que nos adorables gouvernants tentent depuis 2008 de mettre sur pied un traité international, l'ACTA avec les mignons gouvernants d'autres gentils pays, comme les États membres de L'Union européenne, les États-Unis, le Japon, le Canada, la Corée du Sud, l'Australie et d'autres encore. Alors, pour ne pas nous embêter avec tout plein de vilains tracas juridiques, cette formidable élite mondiale a tout fait pour que les tractations se passent en secret.
> La sympathique idée qui préside à ce traité est de créer une coopération mondiale pour la lutte anti contrefaçon, des oeuvres de l'esprit bien sûr, mais aussi de médicaments génériques ou autres produits susceptibles d'être contrefaits. Mais pour en revenir aux oeuvres de l'esprit, on parle ainsi de pouvoirs qu'aurait la douane de fouiller des lecteurs mp3 et des téléphones cellulaires ou des ordinateurs pour vérifier qu'ils ne contiendraient pas des oeuvres de l'esprit contrefaites, on évoque l'idée que les FAI seraient contraints de donner de très larges informations sur leurs clients et leur surf, on suppute qu'il y aurait des restrictions sur les outils permettant aux internautes de protéger leur vie privée, de moyens d'action accrus donnés à la justice pénale pour condamner les pirates...bref, enfin un monde où l'internet sauvage serait civilisé, où les gentils internautes seraient, pour le bien de tous, surveillés de très près.
> Moi, ça me donne envie de déterrer Michaël Jackson pour lui faire chanter à coup de décharges électriques dans son cul _we are the world, we are the people_, mais bon, c'est parce que je suis un esprit chagrin.
> Vous en revanche, je sais que vous êtes heureux de savoir que vous pourrez bientôt évoluer dans un monde plus sûr, plus juste, plus équitable, où l'artiste pourra légitimement vivre de son art partout dans le vaste monde.
> Alors, ne vous reste plus qu'à prier que les mauvais esprits en mon genre ne fassent pas capoter ce merveilleux projet qui en est à son stade final.
> Allez, on reprend tous ensemble, _we are the world, we are the_....pardon je vais vomir et je reviens.
> PS: Vous aurez noté que, à ma connaissance, la Russie et la Chine ne font pas partie des tractations. Mais c'est normal, d'abord parce que si ACTA Russe, alors Goldo raque, et croyez-moi, on est déjà bien assez comme ça à raquer, pas besoin de faire payer aussi Goldo. Et Goldo-raque n'est pas chinois mais japonais, donc bon, ça colle.
> ...



Je peux utiliser ton article sur un autre forum ? (en citant la source)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bien sur, tant que tu cites la source canardpc.com, pas de pb. Après, si tu es régulier de mes colonnes, tu sais qu'il faut faire attention à mon droit moral d'auteur en citant cet article dans le contexte dans lequel il s'inscrit. 

Tu as peur maintenant, pas vrai ?

----------


## dim

> Bien sur, tant que tu cites la source canardpc.com, pas de pb. Après, si tu es régulier de mes colonnes, tu sais qu'il faut faire attention à mon droit moral d'auteur en citant cet article dans le contexte dans lequel il s'inscrit. 
> 
> Tu as peur maintenant, pas vrai ?


Je tremble surtout quand tu ressors l'Alien  :;): 

C'est un petit forum d'handicapés de la vrai vie (des geeks ::P: ) avec 20 membres... on est tous friand de tes articles.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah, toi tu sais parler à ton GMB. Oui vas y alors, tu as ma bénédiction.

----------


## karibou666

On en parlait également ici d'Acta.
En tout cas c'est cool que ce soit mis en lumière sur le site, merci grand maître !

----------


## burgzaza

Ouais ... Ok ACTA ça pue la magouille à plein nez, et tout , et tout, les complots blablabla.

Mais en attendant, avec le piratage, et les sites de musique gratos tels que deezer and co, ben les artistes, cinéastes etc... Ils peuvent se toucher pour toucher des sous sur leurs oeuvres. Et ça c'est pas bon non plus.

Bordel, je sais bien que cette news est sarcastique à souhaits pour rappeler l'hypocrisie totale des gouvernements, mais bon... quelle mauvaise foi quand même -_-

Tu ne pourras plus écouter tes musiques préférées sans payer celui qui les crée ? Pauvre petit. 
J'ai fait de la musique. Des potes à moi continuent et c'est du bon en plus... Bah grâce à cette formidable époque ou les morceaux sont rapidos envoyés sur internet pour que tout le monde il puisse écouter avec ses petites noreilles, tout en se félicitant d'avoir accès à tant de culture en boîte, ben paf ! Devinez quoi ... mes potes ramassent que dalle de blé, c'est rigolo non ? Méouais c'est super fendar !

Je vois des posts plus haut qui parlent de MP3 avec 300 000 musiques dessus... Mais cay génial ! Donc voilà... imaginez que vous tombez par hasard sur l'artiste qui compose la zik que vous êtes entrain de vous écouter, en l'ayant juste téléchargée quoi. Donc le mec en question n'a rien touché dessus. Si rien qu'en imaginant cette scène débile vous ne ressentez aucun remords... ben vous êtes juste irrécupérable et à fond coupable de vol à main armé d'un MP3.
Vous me direz : "l'artiste à besoin d'être bien dans la merde niveau thunes pour créer de la bonne zik". je dis ouais , c'est clair mais faut quand même qu'il ai de quoi bouffer ... un os à ronger chais pas ... sinon il crève juste. 




> Envoyé par Hoyan 
> Ce qui emmerde le plus ces artistes, c'est de ne plus pouvoir nous faire payer avant d'apprécier ou pas le fruit de leur travail. Le pouvoir et la critique est rendu au peuple, les artistes voient leurs privilèges abolis !
> Avant il fallait payer pour s'apercevoir de la médiocrité de certaines œuvres, aujourd'hui on a le choix d'acheter après avoir testé/visité.


Celle là c'est la meilleure de l'année. HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH non mais sans déconner le must de la mauvaise foi du mec radin.  Vas y essaie de me convaincre que tu achètes la musique que t'aimes bien après l'avoir testée, avec le pur feeling musical que tu dois avoir, bordel je suis jaloux. Sans déconner... bon , même si tu l'as fait exprès j'vais quand même expliquer ... : les gens maintenant peuvent justement écouter, sans payer, et du coup : écoutent , et ne payent pas ! Whooooo ... Ben si. C'est comme ça. Merde.
Et pour ton information ... tu sais comment on faisait AVANT ? On n'achetais pas les yeux fermés un disque au pif .... non, on allait voir les concerts, pour "tester" comme tu le dis si bien. On se renseignait, on en parlait, de la musique. 


Bien de se foutre de la gueule des écolos et des "bien pensants" ? ben ouais moi j'ai pas d'humour et je m'en tape. ce que je vois c'est beaucoup de haine par ici, alors je me casse.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non, ce que tu vois c'est beaucoup de N. C'est vrai que j'utilise plein de N, c'est un vrai problème. Je dois avoir la N quoi. Enfin bon t'es parti, donc déjà ça va mieux.

----------


## SAYA

> Bien sur, tant que tu cites la source canardpc.com, pas de pb. Après, si tu es régulier de mes colonnes, tu sais qu'il faut faire attention à mon droit moral d'auteur en citant cet article dans le contexte dans lequel il s'inscrit. 
> 
> Tu as peur maintenant, pas vrai ?


et encore 




> Bien de se foutre de la gueule des écolos et des "bien pensants" ? ben ouais moi j'ai pas d'humour et je m'en tape. ce que je vois c'est beaucoup de haine par ici, alors je me casse


.





> Non, ce que tu vois c'est beaucoup de N. C'est vrai que j'utilise plein de N, c'est un vrai problème. Je dois avoir la N quoi. Enfin bon t'es parti, donc déjà ça va mieux.


 ::wub::   quel humour ! ::wub::

----------


## Neo_13

> Bien de se foutre de la gueule des écolos et des "bien pensants" ? ben ouais moi j'ai pas d'humour et je m'en tape. ce que je vois c'est beaucoup de haine par ici, alors je me casse.


 ::|:  Bon vent (et moi aussi j'ai des potes dans la musique, dont certains vivent mieux que moi... Et protip, l'enregistrement a moins d'un siècle, comment faisait on de la musique avant ?)

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

A mon avis... Ya tellement d'intervenants internationnaux la dedans que l'on déjà pris profond et ce depuis longtemps. On peut tergiverser aussi longtemps que l'on veut ces mesures ont malheureusement jamais tenu compte de réglementations internaitonales depuis 2008. Et l'UE s'est magistralement couchée en négociation face aux USA ( à part peut être sur les accords banquaires et SWIFT dont la faible traçabilité arrangeait beaucoup d'états). Franchement vaut mieux être un taré du Bio qui n'aurait pas conscience de l'évolution que représente ce traité sur le plan des libertés individuelles et de la souveraineté des états (voir même de la légitimité de nos textes de lois, qui de toutes façon seront supplantés par les directives européennes qui seront adoptées).

Mais il est vrai qu'avoir un débat qui porterait sur les limites et la légitimité des ressources que l'on peut accorder à la lutte anti terroriste. Voir même de la rendre plus transparente tout du moins communiquer plus dessus. Comme on dit plus on est de fous plus on rit mais ce traité a surement été décidé par nécessité et en urgence.

Parce qu'on va pas me faire croire qu'un dispositif aussi lourd et audacieux sert à retrouver un pauvre "pirates" qui chargent un album de michael jackson sur un serveur p2p.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dark Fread

> ce que je vois c'est beaucoup de haine par ici


C'est l'homme-tronc qui se fout de la femme à barbe.

----------


## Flappie

> Mais en attendant, avec le piratage, *et les sites de musique gratos tels que deezer* and co, ben les artistes, cinéastes etc... *Ils peuvent se toucher pour toucher des sous sur leurs oeuvres*.


Et en plus il ne sait pas de quoi il parle.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai fait de la musique. Des potes à moi continuent et c'est du bon en plus... Bah grâce à cette formidable époque ou les morceaux sont rapidos envoyés sur internet pour que tout le monde il puisse écouter avec ses petites noreilles, tout en se félicitant d'avoir accès à tant de culture en boîte, ben paf ! Devinez quoi ... mes potes ramassent que dalle de blé, c'est rigolo non ? Méouais c'est super fendar !


Ils font des concerts ?
Non parce qu'enregistrer un titre c'est génial, mais je ne trouve pas plus normal de continuer à gagner des thunes dessus des mois/années après alors qu'on reste à glandouiller auprès de la piscine.

Edit: bon en fait c'est pas très clair ce que je veux dire. Mais aujourd'hui faudrait peut être plutôt voir le morceau téléchargé (légalement ou illégalement) gratuitement comme une publicité permettant d'attirer des fans aux concerts, non ?

----------


## Lapinaute

> Des potes à moi continuent et c'est du bon en plus... Bah grâce à cette  formidable époque ou les morceaux sont rapidos envoyés sur internet pour  que tout le monde il puisse écouter avec ses petites noreilles, tout en  se félicitant d'avoir accès à tant de culture en boîte, ben paf !  Devinez quoi ... mes potes ramassent que dalle de blé, c'est rigolo non ?  Méouais c'est super fendar !


C'est peut être pas aussi bon que ça alors.  ::|: 

T'as raison dans le fond faut tout mettre sur la tronche du partage, ca défoule et ca évite de se remettre en question. C'est tendance.

----------


## Neo_13

Heureusement que la musique a été inventé après les médias permettant de l'enregistrer, parce que si la musique avait exister il y a plus d'un siècle, on sait pas comment ils se seraient démerdés.

----------


## perverpepere

> Devinez quoi ... mes potes ramassent que dalle de blé, c'est rigolo non ? Méouais c'est super fendar !


Bizzarement j'ai des potes musiciens depuis qu'ils font des concerts à droite à gauche leurs revenue ont bien augmenté.
Leur groupe c'est fait connaitre par myspace, avec des chansons en libre téléchargement.
Ils ont produit 1Cd qu'ils n'ont JAMAIS vendu mais distribué gratuitement.

Certe ils ne sont pas riche, mais ils ont largement de quoi beurrer les épinards.




> Donc voilà... imaginez que vous tombez par hasard sur l'artiste qui compose la zik que vous êtes entrain de vous écouter, en l'ayant juste téléchargée quoi. Donc le mec en question n'a rien touché dessus. Si rien qu'en imaginant cette scène débile vous ne ressentez aucun remords...


En faite 90% de mes achats de CD se font APRES téléchargement.
Mais il est vrai que je n'achete pas 20% de ce que je télécharge car dans la plupars des cas après 1 écoute je bazarde

----------


## Anton

C'est vieux comme le monde que les concerts/tournées rapportent énormément plus que les albums studios, oui. Sauf exceptions fondées sur la rareté (genre Kate Bush).

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est vieux comme le monde que les concerts/tournées rapportent énormément plus que les albums studios, oui. Sauf exceptions fondées sur la rareté (genre Kate Bush).


Ca rapporte plus à l'artiste. Pas à la maison de disque.

Et qui fait du lobbying pour avoir des lois personnalisées ??

 ::|:

----------


## burgzaza

Bon ok. je me suis emporté à chaud , me suis fait eu quoi, content ?  ::P: 

mais j'espère avoir exprimé le fond de ma pensée tout de même... 
Je vais ré-essayer en quelques mots : Cela ne devrait pas être à nous, de décider comment utiliser et se servir de ce que crée un artiste.

car pour l'instant c'est le cas, on est d'accord. Alors à qui ? ça j'en sais rien ... 
sinon pour réagir à ce qui a été dit plus haut, oui, c'est clair : il est plus facile de vivre de son art aujourd'hui grâce aux nouveaux supports.

mais bon je vis dans ma bulle faut me pardonner ...

----------


## Dyce

Retropedalage....en arriere tous !!

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/170...er-l-acta.html

----------


## Kass Kroute

Pas mal de pays commencent à se méfier de tout ce qui vient des States.
L'OMC, le FMI (et autres institutions sous influence yankee) n'ont pas laissé que de bons souvenirs  ::siffle:: 

Sacrés USA, ils rêvaient d'une planète mondialisée...
Mais dont il seraient resté le chef bien sur  :haha:

----------

